# ansi keycode list



## Julie Barnick (Mar 16, 2000)

Does anybody know where to get a full ansi keycode list for use in the VisualBasic keypress event?


----------



## YSB (Mar 7, 1999)

0 
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 * * 
9 * * 
10 * * 
11 
12 
13 * * 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 [space] 
33 ! 
34 " 
35 # 
36 $ 
37 % 
38 & 
39 ' 
40 ( 
41 ) 
42 * 
43 + 
44 , 
45 - 
46 . 
47 / 
48 0 
49 1 
50 2 
51 3 
52 4 
53 5 
54 6 
55 7 
56 8 
57 9 
58 : 
59 ; 
60 < 
61 = 
62 > 
63 ? 
64 @ 
65 A 
66 B 
67 C 
68 D 
69 E 
70 F 
71 G 
72 H 
73 I 
74 J 
75 K 
76 L 
77 M 
78 N 
79 O 
80 P 
81 Q 
82 R 
83 S 
84 T 
85 U 
86 V 
87 W 
88 X 
89 Y 
90 Z 
91 [ 
92 \ 
93 ] 
94 ^ 
95 _ 
96 ` 
97 a 
98 b 
99 c 
100 d 
101 e 
102 f 
103 g 
104 h 
105 i 
106 j 
107 k 
108 l 
109 m 
110 n 
111 o 
112 p 
113 q 
114 r 
115 s 
116 t 
117 u 
118 v 
119 w 
120 x 
121 y 
122 z 
123 { 
124 | 
125 } 
126 ~ 
127 
128  
129  
130  
131  
132 " 
133  
134  
135  
136  
137  
138  
139  
140  
141  
142  
143  
144  
145 ' 
146 ' 
147 " 
148 " 
149 o 
150 - 
151 - 
152  
153  
154  
155  
156  
157  
158  
159  
160 [space] 
161 ¡ 
162 ¢ 
163 £ 
164 ¤ 
165 ¥ 
166 ¦ 
167 § 
168 ¨ 
169 © 
170 ª 
171 " 
172 
173 ­ 
174 ® 
175 ¯ 
176 ° 
177 ± 
178 ² 
179 ³ 
180 ´ 
181 µ 
182 
183 · 
184 ¸ 
185 ¹ 
186 º 
187 " 
188 ¼ 
189 ½ 
190 ¾ 
191 ¿ 
192 À 
193 Á 
194 Â 
195 Ã 
196 Ä 
197 Å 
198 Æ 
199 Ç 
200 È 
201 É 
202 Ê 
203 Ë 
204 Ì 
205 Í 
206 Î 
207 Ï 
208 Ð 
209 Ñ 
210 Ò 
211 Ó 
212 Ô 
213 Õ 
214 Ö 
215 × 
216 Ø 
217 Ù 
218 Ú 
219 Û 
220 Ü 
221 Ý 
222 Þ 
223 ß 
224 à 
225 á 
226 â 
227 ã 
228 ä 
229 å 
230 æ 
231 ç 
232 è 
233 é 
234 ê 
235 ë 
236 ì 
237 í 
238 î 
239 ï 
240 ð 
241 ñ 
242 ò 
243 ó 
244 ô 
245 õ 
246 ö 
247 ÷ 
248 ø 
249 ù 
250 ú 
251 û 
252 ü 
253 ý 
254 þ 
255 ÿ

These characters aren't supported by Microsoft Windows.

* *Values 8, 9, 10, and 13 convert to backspace, tab, linefeed, and carriage return characters, respectively. They have no graphical representation but, depending on the application, can affect the visual display of text.

The values in the table are the Windows default. However, values in the ANSI character set above 127 are determined by the code page specific to your operating system.

[This message has been edited by YSB (edited 03-22-2000).]


----------

